# Kyllä täällä on uitu,saunottu, soudeltu ja otettu aurinkoa



## SmotritelTerve

I'm translating "Kuulostaa Hyvältä - Sounds Good 38" and have trouble with the following sentence:

_Kyllä täällä on ui*tu*,sauno*ttu*, soudel*tu* ja ote*ttu* aurinkoa..._

I belive they use passiivin perfekti in the sentence, but not sure about translation. Or should I look for different grammar structure?


----------



## akana

Yes, it's the passive perfect. Roughly translated:

"Yes, people here have been swimming, going to sauna, rowboating and laying in the sun..."

Contrast with the other passive forms:
_Kyllä täällä uidaan, saunotaan, soudellaan ja otetaan aurinkoa...
Kyllä täällä uitiin, saunottiin, soudeltiin ja otettiin aurinkoa...
_


----------



## Hakro

SmotritelTerve said:


> _Kyllä täällä on ui*tu*,sauno*ttu*, soudel*tu* ja ote*ttu* aurinkoa..._


This is a spoken language structure that actually means "Here *we* sure have swum, bathed, rowed and tanned..."

Or, like Akana said, "Here *people* have..."

In fact, it's not a real passive form.


----------



## akana

Does the structure in the original post differ substantially from the following structure?

_Me ollaan tavattu jo pari vuotta sitten._

This is the structure I am familiar with in the spoken language.


----------



## SmotritelTerve

So, it is _puhekieli_...

I should learn more about it.

Thank you!


----------



## Määränpää

Hakro said:


> This is a spoken language structure that actually means "Here *we* sure have swum, bathed, rowed and tanned..."
> 
> Or, like Akana said, "Here *people* have..."
> 
> In fact, it's not a real passive form.





akana said:


> Does the structure in the original post differ substantially from the following structure?
> 
> _Me ollaan tavattu jo pari vuotta sitten._
> 
> This is the structure I am familiar with in the spoken language.



_On uitu _is in fact the standard language passive perfect form: "it has been swum." Maybe Hakro meant to write that _on uitu _doesn't really have a passive meaning in the example sentence? (In my opinion the grammatical meaning is passive, too. The fact that it's possible to guess who did the swimming is a matter of communication, but it should of course be taken into account in the translation like Hakro and Akana did.)

_Ollaan uitu _is a spoken language passive perfect form that is not accepted in standard language (so-called double passive, kaksoispassiivi). In spoken language, it's used both in the passive (especially in the negative pluperfect) and in the first person plural (_(me) ollaan uitu_).


----------

